
ORWL: A physically secure computer - trengrj
http://www.design-shift.com/
======
jmnicolas
I'd love to own one, but 800$ is too steep for me.

At first thought it's expensive for basically an (hardened) Intel NUC but then
I realized it was the price of a medium range MAC mini.

I guess I need to find a better paying job.

